# Pauls speech to the Ephesian elders at Miletus



## Pergamum (Jul 8, 2009)

In Acts 20, what sort of evangelistic and missionary implications are there in this section Acts 20:17-35.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 8, 2009)

The good sort.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 8, 2009)

Pastor ascends pulpit and reads text...looks at congregation and says, "Hmmm...real good." and then the end of the sermon. Ben, anything more extensive?


----------



## R Harris (Jul 8, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> In Acts 20, what sort of evangelistic and missionary implications are there in this section Acts 20:17-35.



I appreciate how Paul often emphasized the tentmaking aspect of his missions - he never was a burden to anyone, always to the best of his ability providing for his own. A very important point! In fact, I don't think that missionaries can even get into many countries these days (especially Middle East countries) unless you can provide a tangible skill that can be useful to the country. 

Again, as in many other places in his epistles, he emphasizes the importance of doctrine, and of how sadly often there can be wolves among the sheep - and if not contained, they can tear a congregation apart. I have witnessed this in the past few years.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 8, 2009)

The tentmaking aspect is not where I want to go with this. I don't think it is normative for evangelists/missionaries/pastors in our own day. 

Paul did this because of the sophist practice of charging a fee for teachings that tickled one's ears. He was not merely a traveling teacher trying to make a living, but an apostle. Also, he desired to gather funds for the Jerusalem church.


What else for missions today, unless you would assert that all missions should be done in the tent-making pattern?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 8, 2009)

Just a couple of quick observations:

He never shirked from declaring things that were 'profitable' to the Ephesians.
He taught both public and in homes.
He did not discriminate in the his declaration of the gospel based on race.
He was self sacrificing in his approach to ministry.
He warned them of the trouble that would be coming to them from those within their number.
He trusted the Lord to work out the maturing of the believers there as his work was founded upon Truth.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 8, 2009)

for missionaries today, what can we learn?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, for starters all of the principles above would fit just about any society. I think the only one that might need to be adjusted would be the public proclamation in countries where it would lead to the death of the missionary. But, even if a missionary did preach publicly and lose his life unless he were doing it outside of the leading of God it would not be in vain.

I know missionaries who have refrained from preaching/teaching the gospel to various ethnic groups because it would have been offensive to their target group. I find no Scriptural warrant for such action.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 8, 2009)

He was _sent_. 
He didn't change his message.
He networked with others preaching the same message.
He, with his co-workers, established a "church" with elders in these towns/cities.

Just some observations.....


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 8, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Pastor ascends pulpit and reads text...looks at congregation and says, "Hmmm...real good." and then the end of the sermon. Ben, anything more extensive?



I'll give it some thought and get back with you tonight.


----------



## R Harris (Jul 8, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> The tentmaking aspect is not where I want to go with this. I don't think it is normative for evangelists/missionaries/pastors in our own day.
> 
> Paul did this because of the sophist practice of charging a fee for teachings that tickled one's ears. He was not merely a traveling teacher trying to make a living, but an apostle. Also, he desired to gather funds for the Jerusalem church.
> 
> ...



Well, I know two missionaries now in the 10/40 window who would not be in the country they are in unless they were tentmakers - i.e. they have a skill definitely needed by the host country in which that would be their top priority for being there. Mission activity could not be the primary activity.

This is certainly true for Muslim countries, where you would certainly not gain acceptance into the country if you came proclaiming immediately that you are there to evangelize them.

I emphasize this for a couple of reasons. First, I know some young people who have always desired to be missionaries, but because a mission board wants a college degree, they simply get a generic degree like "communications" - something not of as much practical value.

Foreign countries want practical degrees - English teachers, scientists, engineers, medical practitioners, business specialists. Philosophers are not in high demand.

Second, some missionaries seek full support - something hard to come by not only in today's economy, but also from the fact that most believers are also struggling financially, and they are being pulled from 50 different directions with other ministries also requesting funding. If a person is a tentmaker, that helps things tremendously.

So, Paul's emphasis that he provided for himself has numerous, important applications for the missionary in today's world and economy.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 8, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> for missionaries today, what can we learn?



That they should not ask pesky questions, and should lern to spell.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 8, 2009)

Christusregnat said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > for missionaries today, what can we learn?
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 9, 2009)

R Harris said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > The tentmaking aspect is not where I want to go with this. I don't think it is normative for evangelists/missionaries/pastors in our own day.
> ...



Yes, tentmaking is one way out of many to enter a country and I am thankful for tentmakers. However, let's not make tentmaking normative for all. And, if you want to talk about it (a worthy topic, by the way) let's start a new threrad. 

I do want to say that this struggling economy should not be the main factor in supporting tentmaking ministries. We still have SO much in the US, that a missions force 10 times the size of the present force can and could be supported is US churches prioritized the right things.

-----Added 7/9/2009 at 01:48:54 EST-----



Christusregnat said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > for missionaries today, what can we learn?
> ...



I've been speeling in 2 languages today...gimme a break.


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 9, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...



Bwahahahaha

Good one.


----------

